# My Story with Gastrointestinal Problems



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

I started having gastrointestinal issues (abdominal cramps/pains, flatulent which was extremely painful, some urges to have bowel movement) so I went to my primary doctor. My doctor ordered a blood work, a stool sample (CAMPYLOBACTER SALMONELLA SHIGELLA YERSINIA, STOOL CULTURE), and referred me to a GI. I saw the GI which took a couple months for him to see me and he told me that I should wait 6 months for my body to get better, adjust my diet, and gave me Omeprazole. I waited the 6 months, adjusted my diet but still had painful gastrointestinal issues, which were getting worse (abdominal cramps/pains, flatulent, rush to use the bathroom in the morning with multiple bowel movements with diarrhea, fatigue, urges to have bowel movement). When I saw the GI again I told him about this after 6 months and he ordered a colonoscopy and endoscopy which took another 2 months and came back that everything was ok. He said I had IBS and put me on Dicyclomine and said it would relieve the pain. This did not help and I just tried to make myself think it was all in my head. I started waking up 2 hours before work so I could go to the bathroom about 3 times with diarrhea towards the end and felt worn out.A few months later (like 2 years after the start of this hell) I got body aches and a fever on top of the gastrointestinal issues. I went to the doctor and was told that it was influenza and take a week off work. I took off work for the week but still had the same problems but got Bells Palsy and went back to the doctor. I was told that I got another case of influenza and given prednisone for the palsy. A few days later I developed flushing in my face and my doctor acted like it would just go away. After a week I went to the Hospital and was diagnosed with Lyme Disease. It was stage 2 level 1 (affected my heart. I was in the hospital for 6 days and treated for a month on an intravenous antibiotic (ceftriaxone). The Lyme disease got better but I still have all the gastrointestinal problems. A month after treatment for the Lyme disease I went back to my primary care doctor for a follow up and she said I was ok (still notice a slight pain in my jaw from time to time so I need to follow up with another doctor). I told her I was still having gastrointestinal problems and she said annoyingly that I could see another GI for a second opinion, which I told her I wanted. The 2nd GI doctor seemed concerned and scheduled 2 MRIs (one with contrast) and I asked for 3 OVA and Parasite Stool Samples which he agreed to do. I did the MRIs and stools. MRIs fine but one of the stool samples tested positive for Giardia Lambia (it was great to find out the problem but I was also shocked/confused/angry that it took this long, words can't describe it). I was put on Flagyl for 7 day 250 mg.The first 4 days I noticed I felt a little better. Around day 5 I started getting weird stomach/cramping and still the other problems, which lasted like 5 days. After that I still had to watch what I ate and got cramps, urges to use the bathroom but it was better. I still had to go to the bathroom like 3 times in the morning with the diarrhea. I noticed things slowly improving. The cramps in the morning (awful) and constant cramps during the day weren't as bad.I developed a boil on my butt cheek a week after stopping the Flagyl and had to get it treated by lancing (painful) and an antibiotic Bactrim (10 days). I've been on Bactrim and will be for another 7 days and a probiotic. I don't know if this is helping with the gastrointestinal problems too. It still seems like I'm lactose intolerant but things seem better. This is a slow process and I just hope that I get better. I'm going to get another 3 Ova and Parasite Stool samples done after I've been off the Bactrim for 2 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed because this has been awful.I hope my story can help someone. Make sure you push your doctor(s) for all the tests possible. Definitely get Ova and Parasite Stool samples done (at least 3 but don't stop if you don't feel better).Helpful links:About stool samples:http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/stool-analysis-for-giardiasis-also-known-as-ova-and-parasite-testGiardia:http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cfsph.iastate.edu%2FFactsheets%2Fpdfs%2Fgiardiasis.pdf&ei=8_wST_mXMuT40gH4sMCOAw&usg=AFQjCNGbvTv1sVhV0YYAYfxs36bNJo1wMA


----------



## jenny92 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness, you are so brave! Hard to imagine going through all of that and staying in one piece. I really hope things get a lot better for you. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your determination. After your done with the anti-biotics might I suggest some pro-biotics to help get rid of the pre-biotic overgrowth.


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you.I've been taking a pro-biotic to help get everything back to normal.I'm pushing to see an infectious disease doctor to get more info and treatment if necessary.


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

Small update.Feeling better today but it's definitely not a quick turnaround after getting treatment for a parasite. I felt pretty lousy all week.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

iamkinghenry said:


> Small update.Feeling better today but it's definitely not a quick turnaround after getting treatment for a parasite. I felt pretty lousy all week.


sorry to hear that, and hope you feel better real soon. Anti bodies play hell on our system so give it time and you can be back to normal, I hope! I know it is hard to suffer and keep a posotive outlook, but the positive outlook helps.So get out, have some fun, enjoy the weekend, and get better


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Make sure your stool is retested to make sure the bug is gone.


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks, I'm planning on doing the stool samples in 2 weeks. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's gone.I pretty much relaxed all weekend and it was great.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

well i hope you feel better!!!!!!!!! and i also take a probiotic.


iamkinghenry said:


> I started having gastrointestinal issues (abdominal cramps/pains, flatulent which was extremely painful, some urges to have bowel movement) so I went to my primary doctor. My doctor ordered a blood work, a stool sample (CAMPYLOBACTER SALMONELLA SHIGELLA YERSINIA, STOOL CULTURE), and referred me to a GI. I saw the GI which took a couple months for him to see me and he told me that I should wait 6 months for my body to get better, adjust my diet, and gave me Omeprazole. I waited the 6 months, adjusted my diet but still had painful gastrointestinal issues, which were getting worse (abdominal cramps/pains, flatulent, rush to use the bathroom in the morning with multiple bowel movements with diarrhea, fatigue, urges to have bowel movement). When I saw the GI again I told him about this after 6 months and he ordered a colonoscopy and endoscopy which took another 2 months and came back that everything was ok. He said I had IBS and put me on Dicyclomine and said it would relieve the pain. This did not help and I just tried to make myself think it was all in my head. I started waking up 2 hours before work so I could go to the bathroom about 3 times with diarrhea towards the end and felt worn out.A few months later (like 2 years after the start of this hell) I got body aches and a fever on top of the gastrointestinal issues. I went to the doctor and was told that it was influenza and take a week off work. I took off work for the week but still had the same problems but got Bells Palsy and went back to the doctor. I was told that I got another case of influenza and given prednisone for the palsy. A few days later I developed flushing in my face and my doctor acted like it would just go away. After a week I went to the Hospital and was diagnosed with Lyme Disease. It was stage 2 level 1 (affected my heart. I was in the hospital for 6 days and treated for a month on an intravenous antibiotic (ceftriaxone). The Lyme disease got better but I still have all the gastrointestinal problems. A month after treatment for the Lyme disease I went back to my primary care doctor for a follow up and she said I was ok (still notice a slight pain in my jaw from time to time so I need to follow up with another doctor). I told her I was still having gastrointestinal problems and she said annoyingly that I could see another GI for a second opinion, which I told her I wanted. The 2nd GI doctor seemed concerned and scheduled 2 MRIs (one with contrast) and I asked for 3 OVA and Parasite Stool Samples which he agreed to do. I did the MRIs and stools. MRIs fine but one of the stool samples tested positive for Giardia Lambia (it was great to find out the problem but I was also shocked/confused/angry that it took this long, words can't describe it). I was put on Flagyl for 7 day 250 mg.The first 4 days I noticed I felt a little better. Around day 5 I started getting weird stomach/cramping and still the other problems, which lasted like 5 days. After that I still had to watch what I ate and got cramps, urges to use the bathroom but it was better. I still had to go to the bathroom like 3 times in the morning with the diarrhea. I noticed things slowly improving. The cramps in the morning (awful) and constant cramps during the day weren't as bad.I developed a boil on my butt cheek a week after stopping the Flagyl and had to get it treated by lancing (painful) and an antibiotic Bactrim (10 days). I've been on Bactrim and will be for another 7 days and a probiotic. I don't know if this is helping with the gastrointestinal problems too. It still seems like I'm lactose intolerant but things seem better. This is a slow process and I just hope that I get better. I'm going to get another 3 Ova and Parasite Stool samples done after I've been off the Bactrim for 2 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed because this has been awful.I hope my story can help someone. Make sure you push your doctor(s) for all the tests possible. Definitely get Ova and Parasite Stool samples done (at least 3 but don't stop if you don't feel better).Helpful links:About stool samples:http://www.webmd.com...d-parasite-testGiardia:http://www.google.co...AYfxs36bNJo1wMA


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

Still feeling pretty awful most of the time.Probiotics didn't seem to do anything. peppermint pills felt like it made it worse. fennel didn't seem to do anything.Got stool samples 3 at 3 months and 3 at 6 months, negative.Charcoal helped with my stomach and bowels but left me feeling drained.I'm trying aloe verra that may be helping a little.I'm at 9 months after treatment. what the heck.


----------

